# removing a friend's info from account



## sigils (Aug 18, 2022)

A friend and I purchased a contract together but she no longer wants it. Can I take over?


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 18, 2022)

Yes if any Loan is paid off and maintenance fees are up to date. You have to go through an Ownership change with DRI.


----------



## sigils (Aug 18, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Yes if any Loan is paid off and maintenance fees are up to date. You have to go through an Ownership change with DRI.



thank you! 
She also had some guest names put in there that I want to remove from the "saved guests" list. Would you know if this is possible?


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 18, 2022)

TalGal said:


> Wow. World Mark points may be too pricey for us even at resale. What about Welk points? They look more reasonably priced.
> 
> What brands are available for use by Welk points owners now? I understand changes are pending, but perhaps the current offerings together with RCI or II might be of worthwhile.
> Where are the best places to learn details of the various point programs?
> ...





sigils said:


> thank you!
> She also had some guest names put in there that I want to remove from the "saved guests" list. Would you know if this is possible?




Call DRI.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 18, 2022)

It could be that DRI would require her to sign over a quit claim and for the OP to have a new deed registered. Just like it was done originally when they bought the TS. TUGgers LTTransfers (dot com) can do this for a few hundred$. You can do it yourself by copying the property description and making her the Grantor and you the Grantee and sending it to the county recorder where the property is (along with their fee and return postage) and then sending it to DRI/and the resort (with their fees) for registering yourself as owner.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 19, 2022)

Many times with DRI there is no Deed. Depending on when the Account was purchased it is probably a straight Points Account.


----------



## TJALB (Aug 21, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Many times with DRI there is no Deed. Depending on when the Account was purchased it is probably a straight Points Account.


Actually there are still many deeded ownerships.


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Many times with DRI there is no Deed. Depending on when the Account was purchased it is probably a straight Points Account.


There are no deeds associated with DRI Trust Points? There are deeds associated with Marriott Trust Points.  Why would be there be a difference in how these two companies inventory their points?


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 15, 2022)

The Deeds would be held by the Collection and not individuals. There are many older Deeded Accounts floating around.


----------



## Duh (Nov 16, 2022)

winger said:


> There are no deeds associated with DRI Trust Points? There are deeds associated with Marriott Trust Points.  Why would be there be a difference in how these two companies inventory their points?



Because they are two different companies that operate in different ways.


----------

